

Steve Wozniak to the FCC: Keep the Internet Free - MikeCapone
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/steve-wozniak-to-the-fcc-keep-the-internet-free/68294/

======
naner
Woz sounds remarkably similar to Stallman sometimes.

